# Spinning- What are you spinning today?



## marianikole

I am working on my gradient Corrie X. Dude it myself! What are you working on?


----------



## mama879

Wow I like those colors.and you did good on the dyeing. The spinning is great to. I just finished BOO I will take pictures later then I will ply my tropical. I plan on going up stairs tonight to play. I really like your colors.


----------



## wordancer

Just finished white for my sweater, didn't have white lighter weight to complete the gray and white shading. Tonight is with start plying this green heather, it will be a little over five Oz's fingering-ish weight


----------



## desireeross

Im working on my hand dyed merino. Hoping for light fingering.


----------



## desireeross

wordancer said:


> Just finished white for my sweater, didn't have white lighter weight to complete the gray and white shading. Tonight is with start plying this green heather, it will be a little over five Oz's fingering-ish weight


Absolutely love that green!


----------



## desireeross

marianikole said:


> I am working on my gradient Corrie X. Dude it myself! What are you working on?


Lovely colours !


----------



## marianikole

Looking nice, very nice spinning


wordancer said:


> Just finished white for my sweater, didn't have white lighter weight to complete the gray and white shading. Tonight is with start plying this green heather, it will be a little over five Oz's fingering-ish weight


----------



## marianikole

It looks so pretty already


desireeross said:


> Im working on my hand dyed merino. Hoping for light fingering.


----------



## Cdambro

marianikole said:


> I am working on my gradient Corrie X. Dude it myself! What are you working on?


I just finished spinning this roving purchased from marianikole. I love how the colors came out.


----------



## Jennydan

Went to a novelty yarns spinning workshop today. Tried nupps,slubs,spirals, beehives,adding beads,core spinning,and for calming relief Navaho plying. Head is still spinning. Can't say I had great success, but that is what practice is for.


----------



## Cdambro

Jennydan said:


> Went to a novelty yarns spinning workshop today. Tried nupps,slubs,spirals, beehives,adding beads,core spinning,and for calming relief Navaho plying. Head is still spinning. Can't say I had great success, but that is what practice is for.


What fun for you. That's the kind of spinning I want to learn. YouTube has some great videos to watch but a workshop would be so nice. Show us your yarns.


----------



## Goodshepfarm

Spinning some pre-dyed merino I purchased at last years spin-in event. The vendor was going out of business and selling this fiber at a discount.


----------



## Cookie61868

This is fine merino silk and a bit of gold Angelina. It is a blend for a customer that needs just over 1,000 yards for a sweater. I showed her a sample and she said it was perfect!!!!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm

Cookie61868 said:


> This is fine merino silk and a bit of gold Angelina. It is a blend for a customer that needs just over 1,000 yards for a sweater. I showed her a sample and she said it was perfect!!!!!


Beautiful! What weight did you spin it?


----------



## amoamarone

i love them all!

I am still working on my cappuccino camel/silk. I am almost done with the first 4 ounce braid. I will split the second braid so I can ply it as a fractal. It has fairly long color runs, so I am thinking of splitting it into fourths. Any suggestions?

http://www.ravelry.com/people/amoamarone/handspun/omg-soft-cappuccino


----------



## Cookie61868

Goodshepfarm said:


> Beautiful! What weight did you spin it?


It's light worsted, and so soft!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm

amoamarone said:


> i love them all!
> 
> I am still working on my cappuccino camel/silk. I am almost done with the first 4 ounce braid. I will split the second braid so I can ply it as a fractal. It has fairly long color runs, so I am thinking of splitting it into fourths. Any suggestions?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/people/amoamarone/handspun/omg-soft-cappuccino


That's what I would do


----------



## Spooly

So many beautiful fibers. Motivates me to go do some spinning.


----------



## mousepotato

marianikole said:


> I am working on my gradient Corrie X. Dude it myself! What are you working on?


I see we have the same e-spinner, although I have a Woolee Winder (love that thing). I've been doing some undyed Corriedale from my last flock just to learn the machine (7 oz on the first bobbin, working on the second). I'll be plying it soon and seeing what I get. Then I'll get to some dyed stuff.

But it is giving me pause about which wheel to take to the Gathering. Do I take my Lendrum, take the Hansen, or take both? Decisions.


----------



## wordancer

amoamarone said:


> I will split the second braid so I can ply it as a fractal. It has fairly long color runs, so I am thinking of splitting it into fourths. Any suggestions?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/people/amoamarone/handspun/omg-soft-cappuccino


Think it will depend on you, when I did my first fractal (so far the only one) it too had long color runs. I split the second braid into 8's and quite pleased with it.
This was the final result.


----------



## Goodshepfarm

I love those colors!!!


----------



## marianikole

Cdambro said:


> I just finished spinning this roving purchased from marianikole. I love how the colors came out.


Looks beautiful.


----------



## marianikole

Cookie61868 said:


> This is fine merino silk and a bit of gold Angelina. It is a blend for a customer that needs just over 1,000 yards for a sweater. I showed her a sample and she said it was perfect!!!!!


This looks cozy


----------



## Goodshepfarm

This is the fractal I spun today.


----------



## Reba1

I am loving all the beautiful singles and skeins being shown! I am not spinning at this moment - as we are getting ready for a trip. Pretty excited, as part of the trip will include a stop at Harrisville Designs in New Hampshire. I don't think I will walk out with a new loom - I will be lucky if there is room in the car for me as it is. (Hubby kind of overdoes it most of the time in the packing arena)


----------



## mama879

Reba1 said:


> I am loving all the beautiful singles and skeins being shown! I am not spinning at this moment - as we are getting ready for a trip. Pretty excited, as part of the trip will include a stop at Harrisville Designs in New Hampshire. I don't think I will walk out with a new loom - I will be lucky if there is room in the car for me as it is. (Hubby kind of overdoes it most of the time in the packing arena)


Have fun wish I was going on a trip to Harrisville Designs What a great place. You know they ship to. lol lol Have fun we want to here all about it.

I have nothing on my wheel either working on the fleece and some bamboo fleece I bought to. Today is load the loom day.


----------



## Anne in Dunedin

I am spinning some Corriedale in the grease. Doing it very fine to make a three ply, first time I have done a 
three ply. It is taking ages but haven't done it often enough


----------



## Fluteplayer7

I just finished up spinning the last of the experimental spinning materials I got from the last spinning class I took. I'm on to some merino silk. Can't decide if I should used natural or already dyed fibers.


----------



## a fool for fiber

I love how this came out. Would love to see it knitted up.


----------



## mousepotato

Reba1 said:


> I am loving all the beautiful singles and skeins being shown! I am not spinning at this moment - as we are getting ready for a trip. Pretty excited, as part of the trip will include a stop at Harrisville Designs in New Hampshire. I don't think I will walk out with a new loom - I will be lucky if there is room in the car for me as it is. (Hubby kind of overdoes it most of the time in the packing arena)


Well, not that far from Webs, either <G>. Get to I-91 South, exit 18 in MA, turn left at the end of the ramp, go through the construction, left at the ATM. Whistling quietly to the siren song of the fiber enablers.....


----------



## marianikole

This one is pretty too. How exciting to see all the beautiful yarns being created


Goodshepfarm said:


> This is the fractal I spun today.


----------



## Reba1

Oh...... ????



mousepotato said:


> Well, not that far from Webs, either <G>. Get to I-91 South, exit 18 in MA, turn left at the end of the ramp, go through the construction, left at the ATM. Whistling quietly to the siren song of the fiber enablers.....


----------



## Tofino5

desireeross said:


> Im working on my hand dyed merino. Hoping for light fingering.


Beautiful! I want some!


----------



## Tofino5

What a lot of beautiful spinning you're all doing!
I'm working on Shetland in a natural moorit color. I've already spun a huge hank of Shetland in a pale gray color. I'm spinning both colors fine, and will use them to knit up an Icelandic style shawl with a double layer border. The gray will be the main color and the moorit will be an additional lace border added underneath the top gray layer. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## desireeross

I'm still at this. It's taking a month of Sundays. Lace weight singles. 50 grams out of 200 done. This is why I don't sell my handspun.


----------



## Goodshepfarm

desireeross said:


> I'm still at this. It's taking a month of Sundays. Lace weight singles. 50 grams out of 200 done. This is why I don't sell my handspun.


I knit with singles once and did not like the slant of the stitch. How do you use your singles yarn ?


----------



## mousepotato

I've taken classes with Judith MacKenzie on working with energized singles. You can kill the twist it the singles with very hot water and knit from there, or you can spin one single S (clockwise) and one single Z (counter clockwise) and knit two rows alternating S and Z twist to prevent your fabric from biasing. It can sometimes be very interesting to see the effects of knitting with all singles working in the same direction, though.


----------



## desireeross

Goodshepfarm said:


> I knit with singles once and did not like the slant of the stitch. How do you use your singles yarn ?


I ply them. I'm only half way through with the singles


----------



## desireeross

mousepotato said:


> I've taken classes with Judith MacKenzie on working with energized singles. You can kill the twist it the singles with very hot water and knit from there, or you can spin one single S (clockwise) and one single Z (counter clockwise) and knit two rows alternating S and Z twist to prevent your fabric from biasing. It can sometimes be very interesting to see the effects of knitting with all singles working in the same direction, though.


Judith MacKenzie is an amazing spinner

These will be plied. I'm still chugging along spinning the singles


----------



## mousepotato

desireeross said:


> Judith MacKenzie is an amazing spinner
> 
> These will be plied. I'm still chugging along spinning the singles


She is the reason I am still a spinner. I've taken her energized singles class twice. The first time I never should have been in that class, just didn't spin well enough for it, but she gave me time and attention and helped me with my ability. I've never forgotten that and thank her in my heart every time I sit at my wheel.


----------



## desireeross

mousepotato said:


> She is the reason I am still a spinner. I've taken her energized singles class twice. The first time I never should have been in that class, just didn't spin well enough for it, but she gave me time and attention and helped me with my ability. I've never forgotten that and thank her in my heart every time I sit at my wheel.


You're so fortunate. I'm completely self taught. I'd love to take one of her courses. I have her video download courses but there's probably nothing like in person .


----------



## mousepotato

desireeross said:


> You're so fortunate. I'm completely self taught. I'd love to take one of her courses. I have her video download courses but there's probably nothing like in person .


I've been fortunate enough to take classes with a lot of wonderful spinners, Judith, Sadelle Wiltshire, Jennie Backridges, Patsy Zowistowski, and Margaret Stove, among others. Doesn't make me a wonderful spinner, but it has been a wonderful experience.


----------



## Jennydan

They SAY that on two needles the twist in singles does not distort as much as knitted in the round. Haven't tried that but interesting theory.


----------



## mousepotato

Jennydan said:


> They SAY that on two needles the twist in singles does not distort as much as knitted in the round. Haven't tried that but interesting theory.


Well, any knitting in the round, whether on a circular needle or dpn, has an inherent tendency to biasing because you are continually working in only one direction. So if you are knitting with a singles spun in the direction opposite your knitting it stands to reason that it is more likely to be cancelled out since the twist is working against the knitting direction. I'll have to try it and see what happens.


----------



## Tofino5

mousepotato said:


> I've been fortunate enough to take classes with a lot of wonderful spinners, Judith, Sadelle Wiltshire, Jennie Backridges, Patsy Zowistowski, and Margaret Stove, among others. Doesn't make me a wonderful spinner, but it has been a wonderful experience.


I got to take a class with Judith McKenzie in September (2 1/2 days!) and it was great. She is very kind and gentle, and it was interesting to listen to her talk about anything, because she is so full of history and stories. 
I also have her videos and books, but yes, when you're with a teacher and they can show you how to look through their eyes - there's nothing like it to help a spinner.
We are so blessed these days to have lots of resources with books, videos, YouTube, teachers, forums like this and Ravelry ... and our fellow spinners


----------



## desireeross

mousepotato said:


> I've been fortunate enough to take classes with a lot of wonderful spinners, Judith, Sadelle Wiltshire, Jennie Backridges, Patsy Zowistowski, and Margaret Stove, among others. Doesn't make me a wonderful spinner, but it has been a wonderful experience.


How wonderful. For now I have to stick with online courses. I just love Judith's voice.


----------



## Cdambro

desireeross said:


> How wonderful. For now I have to stick with online courses. I just love Judith's voice.


I have some of her courses and agree....her voice is just so pleasant and soothing.


----------



## marianikole

Love your colors, beautiful spinning too. 


desireeross said:


> I'm still at this. It's taking a month of Sundays. Lace weight singles. 50 grams out of 200 done. This is why I don't sell my handspun.


----------



## desireeross

marianikole said:


> Love your colors, beautiful spinning too.


Thank you. One bobbin done the next to go


----------



## desireeross

Finally 2/3 done on the second bobbin. These are 8oz bobbins so what's on them doesn't look like much. So want these done so I can ply them. Once done 300 gram fingering. I keep measuring my thickness which takes up time too.


----------



## Jennydan

stunning.. so even . gorgeous colours.


----------



## mama879

You are amazing the colors are perfect and your spinning is superb. It is the perfect fingering.


----------



## Cdambro

Just gorgeous colors and perfect spinning!


----------

